# 2014 Blazer Bay 2220 w/ 150 Etec



## WaypointCC (Oct 22, 2012)

READY TO HIT THE WATER!!!!!
2014 Blazer Bay 2220 powered by a 150hp Evinrude! Options include two tone hull, k-top w/ rodholders and cup holders, gove box, sport bucket seats, trim tabs, hydraulic steering, 8ft Power Pole, aft rear seat, rear live well, fishermen console w/ live well and pro air bubbler, Lowrance fishfinder, aluminum trailer. 122hrs
$39,995 plus ttl. Visit www.waypointmarine.com for more details and pics. Call today 361-651-2628.
Boats FOR fishermen, By fishermen!


----------

